# icone guitare



## Miralf (1 Avril 2007)

salut &#224; tous

je cherche ue icone repr&#233;sentant une guitare acoustique.... impossible &#224; trouver... qqu'n a une id&#233;e ???

thx

en attedant, garage band mais bof quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Ça ou ça ou encore cela te convient ?


----------



## Miralf (1 Avril 2007)

le 3 eme est nickel 

merci ++++


----------

